# Sex after HSG



## Charlieb989 (May 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and currently undergoing investigations. I had my HSG this morning, was over quite quickly and was far less painful than I was expecting.

I've been advised to have no unprotected sex until after my next period. I forgot to ask why? Is it dangerous to get pregnant after a HSG Or is it an infection thing?

Any help would be great 

Thanks

Charlie x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd ignore that advice.You can't have sex before as they don't want there to be any possibility of a fertilised egg anywhere in the reproductive tract for this procedure. But I was told to get busy afterwards (which coincided with ovulation), some people get pregnant after an HSG as it can remove small blockages and make you more fertile. Good luck! x


----------



## Charlieb989 (May 12, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the reply. It did seem odd as everywhere else I'd read that it was best to get to it afterwards as you are potentially more fertile!
Was just a little concerned there was a reason for it  thanks for your advice x


----------

